# Christmas Stocking Yarn



## Kmig (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to knit some Christmas stockings and would like suggestions on fiber content or brand of yarn to use. The pattern calls for worsted weight, but not any specific yarn. Which would be best, 100% wool or a wool blend?


----------



## Caroline (Jan 26, 2011)

I knit my Christmas stockings out of I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby. I like how soft it is and how it works up. It is not wool, but 100% acrylic. Hope this helps.

Caroline


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Any 100% acrylic will work -- just find the softest you can find. I bought some last year and it was so scratchy that I hated working with it. I finished the stocking because I thought it didn't matter for a decoration ... but I won't use that yarn again.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I really love wool yarn, but for a Christmas stocking that's going to be stored for 10 or 11 months of the year (during the prime growing season for moths), I'd rather make them from acrylic and know that they won't be half eaten by the next year.

I've knitted them with small fair isle shapes in contrasting colors, but I've also used the self patterning yarn for a quick, easy knit. Most of the big craft stores carry yarn with a sparkle thread plied in for Christmas. Herrshners also has this kind of yarn. Look for Christmas yarn, and, if you want non-traditional colors, look for Easter yarn.

If you don't want to use sparkly yarn, or can't find it, you can string size 6 or 8 seed beads (or the really small pony beads) on your yarn and knit them in a pattern.

I also like to use some fun fur around the top. I first knit a narrow band of K2, P2 rib (3/4 inch is enough) around the top, then do about 3 inches of purl in the fur yarn, then continue with a pattern for the leg. I like to use a peasant heel and toe in contrasting color. It's quick, easy, and looks very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I really love wool yarn, but for a Christmas stocking that's going to be stored for 10 or 11 months of the year (during the prime growing season for moths), I'd rather make them from acrylic and know that they won't be half eaten by the next year.
> 
> I've knitted them with small fair isle shapes in contrasting colors, but I've also used the self patterning yarn for a quick, easy knit. Most of the big craft stores carry yarn with a sparkle thread plied in for Christmas. Herrshners also has this kind of yarn. Look for Christmas yarn, and, if you want non-traditional colors, look for Easter yarn.
> 
> ...


Your stockings sound so special....hope to see some pictures of them when they come out of storage for the season.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would use acrylic yarn. No worry with moths.


Do a "search" on KP and see all that have been made here by KPer's in the past.
May give you some ideas before you get started.

I am making a neeldepoint one. Taking forever.

Can't wait to see them finished.
Linda


----------



## Kmig (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not worried about moths. I'm 67 and have the original stocking my grandmother made for me when I was born, and the ones she made for my husband and children. My mother always put moth balls in our stockings, but I now put cedar balls in them during the off-season, and my husband who owns a dry cleaners, runs them through the cleaning machine once a year, which kills moth larva if there is any.

I did check my patterns on Ravelry to see what yarn others have used, but most were acrylic and looked really floppy. I would like them to hang straight and crisp, so thought wool or a blend might work best. Thanks for the suggestions, though.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> lostarts said:
> 
> 
> > I really love wool yarn, but for a Christmas stocking that's going to be stored for 10 or 11 months of the year (during the prime growing season for moths), I'd rather make them from acrylic and know that they won't be half eaten by the next year.
> ...


OK, here are some photos.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Wouldn't the gauge play a part in how " stiff" the stocking would be. If you want them really stiff why not use 100% wool and felt them?Just a thought.
here is some 100% wool
http://fairywinklesdesigns.****************/luxury-premium-yarns-virgin-wool-deluxe-tomato-red
this one is 80% wool and 20% polyamide so it won't felt
http://fairywinklesdesigns.****************/luxury-premium-yarns-wool-deluxe-fine-red
this one is like a baby yarn it is 100% acrylic I have this one to make some baby hats for the Dec babies the price you can't beat even with shippinghttp://fairywinklesdesigns.****************/closeout-yarns-sale-plain-white-red


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi lostarts. Those stockings are beautiful. I love the idea of the beads on them.


----------



## Rroxbrown (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm knitting Christmas stockings for new family members and I'm using 100% wool. My husband's dates from 1951 and it was knit in pure wool, no moth holes but there is a bit of color change in the off white yarn that was used. Even so, his stocking is as strong as ever. This is a bit off topic but......I just received the pattern that my husband's great aunt used. Anyone interested in exchanging patterns? I'd be more than happy to exchange instructions.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I Lways used acrylic,and after the stocking is done, I lined it and hand sew at the top where you turn in. .


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

The woman who owned my LSH does several each year and she always uses Lamb's Pride 100% wool. They have weight and they are beautiful. She has done many and her customes have come back many times when families have expanded.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely stunning stockings. I love the mix of yarns and the beautiful attention to detail.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounds like there are lots of us who knit Christmas stockings. I began this in 1951 and I'm wondering if that person used the same pattern I still use --It was in Woman's Home Companion. Has a row of the name and date, a row of four children, a row Christmas trees and then a Santa on each side. I use angora yarn for all the white, fur parts, Santa's beard, etc. Acrylic yarn was 'all the go' at that time, so that's what I used. There are advantages of either wool or manmade fibers. 
I've made more than 100 of these and would love to see them all hanging in a row. Knit on, Knitters!!!


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

I have used reynolds candide worsted which is a heavier worsted but also wool of the andes from knit picks which is a worsted weight yarn.


----------



## Mimiava (May 20, 2012)

Wool,you are creating heirlooms, I knit large, loose and felt a little, holds lots of treats


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

I use I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby.... soft but sturdy. And, I always line my Christmas stockings with a Christmas print 100% cotton, so it's machine washable...stickly little fingers you know


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary Ellen Silver said:


> Sounds like there are lots of us who knit Christmas stockings. I began this in 1951 and I'm wondering if that person used the same pattern I still use --It was in Woman's Home Companion. Has a row of the name and date, a row of four children, a row Christmas trees and then a Santa on each side. I use angora yarn for all the white, fur parts, Santa's beard, etc. Acrylic yarn was 'all the go' at that time, so that's what I used. There are advantages of either wool or manmade fibers.
> I've made more than 100 of these and would love to see them all hanging in a row. Knit on, Knitters!!!


You may well be our resident expert on knitting stockings. My MIL started the tradition when she made 7 stockings for her grandchildren around 1980 using a Bucilla pattern that sounds alot like what you described. These stockings had a spot for the name and then different motifs (Santa Jack in the Box, Santa & Chimney, Santa and Christmas tree, Santa hanging stockings) I'm planning to use that same pattern to make stockings for spouses and children that have been welcomed into the family since 1980...I better get busy; Christmas is getting closer each day.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn has an acrylic yarn in a Christmas print, with a sparkly thread running through it. It's very soft.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I have made dozens of Christmas stocking and always use acrylic yarn. It washs and stores well. I prefer Red Heart for my fair isle designs.


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have used acrylic and not wool for same reason others have mentioned here. I used kits that had angora yarn for Santa's beard and then knit the names on the top. They still have them.
I bought this one at a museum shop and liked its simplicity. It was for our last grandchild. It's felted and very sweet. Since her birthday is in Dec. it was a perfect birthday gift. It's felted and just irresistible. lulu4


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Hershners is having a Christmas projects sale right now and they have kits, yarn, and such on sale.


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I got pattern books from Mary Maxim. There are 52 fair isle patterns with different designs. check it out.


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi, my friend and I have been making stockings for years to sell. While it is not my favorite yarn, she has always used Red Heart. The main reason for that is there are no dye lots, they have the perfect bright colors for stockings, and if someone needs one a couple of years from know to match one allready made, you won't have to worry about the yarn matching. They hang quite nicely too. Here is one I made.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

lostarts, your stockings are beautiful. Thank you for sharing. 

Kathy


----------



## Kmig (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Christmas stocking knitters for all the great suggestions. 

FYI, while doing more research on the internet on this topic, I found that some wool yarns are permanently moth-proofed during manufacture, Brown Sheep being one.


----------



## Jimcasmom (Jun 18, 2011)

Rroxbrown said:


> I'm knitting Christmas stockings for new family members and I'm using 100% wool. My husband's dates from 1951 and it was knit in pure wool, no moth holes but there is a bit of color change in the off white yarn that was used. Even so, his stocking is as strong as ever. This is a bit off topic but......I just received the pattern that my husband's great aunt used. Anyone interested in exchanging patterns? I'd be more than happy to exchange instructions.


I sent you a PM regarding patterns. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I love your Christmas stockings "lostarts". Very creative


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Karen-Several years ago I knit Christmas stockings for all my great neices and nephews then used the stockings to "wrap" their Christmas gifts. I knit all the stockings out of Plymouth Encore. Nice to work with, great colors, 75%acrylic and 25% wool, machine washable and dryable, good price. Denise


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

When I had my yarn shop I knitted 13 Christmas stockings for a lady, one for each person in her family. Kept the acrylic sport yarn and pattern in a special bag so when she called I was ready to make the next one. Each one had a name on it that I knitted in. I still have the bag and that was 30 years ago. I think the pattern came from Mary Maxim,it is in the bag too. Brings back memories.

Carol J.


----------



## Kmig (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, Denise....I use Encore for afghans and was thinking it might also work for the stockings. 

Other yarns I'm considering after all the valuable input from Knitting Paradise Christmas stocking knitters are Encore 220 & 220 superwash, Knitpicks Wool of the Andes or Swish, Brown Sheep Nature Spun, and Plymouth Galway. I've sent my niece links to the sample pages and she can choose the colors she likes best.


----------



## Kmig (Jan 29, 2012)

Mary Ellen Silver said:


> Sounds like there are lots of us who knit Christmas stockings. I began this in 1951 and I'm wondering if that person used the same pattern I still use --It was in Woman's Home Companion. Has a row of the name and date, a row of four children, a row Christmas trees and then a Santa on each side. I use angora yarn for all the white, fur parts, Santa's beard, etc. Acrylic yarn was 'all the go' at that time, so that's what I used. There are advantages of either wool or manmade fibers.
> I've made more than 100 of these and would love to see them all hanging in a row. Knit on, Knitters!!!


Mary Ellen Silver....any possibility of getting the instructions for the row with the name & date? I would love to put that on the cuffs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/christmas/1945-stocking.htm

This is a pattern that I've seen many people use - it has the instructions for doing the names on the top of the stocking.


----------



## Kmig (Jan 29, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/christmas/1945-stocking.htm
> 
> This is a pattern that I've seen many people use - it has the instructions for doing the names on the top of the stocking.


Thanks RookieRetiree!


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

I made about fifty of them and all out of acrylic., used double strand. They all store really well from one year to the other and always look like new...
The reason I have made so many , all my family kids, grandkids and great grandkids got one, then who ever was with us for Christmas got one too. So it adds up quickly...


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Karen Migliori said:


> I'm going to knit some Christmas stockings and would like suggestions on fiber content or brand of yarn to use. The pattern calls for worsted weight, but not any specific yarn. Which would be best, 100% wool or a wool blend?


I was on FB yesterday at Noble Knits Yarn Shop and saw a pic of Wisdom Yarns (tm) Marathon Sock Yarn called North Pole which just might be an answer!


----------



## Bjm (Aug 21, 2011)

Very pretty stocking


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

For those gorgeous stockings I would use mainly natural fibers or acrylics you have used and can trust.

I have seen many post for "I love this cotton" from Hobby Lobby mainly...and I just have to share this.
I bought a powder blue to knit up a pair of soft chair socks for hubby...
It was heavenly soft, felt so good working in my hands..I was so pleased...
THEN...I washed the socks..per instructions on label..and they "pilled" up HORRIBLY...I was heart sick...They looked so bad I trashed them...Just saying..
So many others love that yarn...me NOT..

Just keeping it real here lol


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

When my own children were tiny, I got behind in knitting for the other newborns. I can tell you from experience, it is easier to keep up with the list than it is to catch up  Those are my 'New Baby' gift.. or for a new married person, it is often a wedding shower gift. So far, they have been well received and now it simplifies my life... 
Knit on!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I just bought some socks yarn at cutratecrafts.com
70% wool superwash/30% nylon
go check: http://www.cutratecrafts.com/product.php/sku/415596 
I chose Christmas self motif yarn. The price was very good.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry, I mixed up Christmas stockings with Christmas socks.
That's what happens when a French try to read fast.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I never thought of knit Christmas stocking's back when I made them 40 + years ago yes i was a knitter and crochet but they were showing in pattern books needlepoint ones and i just didn't like the time it took to do those. I made them of quilted fabric. my now adult children all have yet and hang them every Christmas each one was made of a different quilted color and design fabric. the first ones i did were of felt and were still ok but I needed 2 -3 more for children wanted something different one year . Each child got to choose their own fabric and what ever they wanted on it to decorate it all, stick on embroidered Christmas items tiny bells the girls also got lace, son and husband got braid or the like more manly items on them even a few little bells one can be as creative as one wants . then i also did some for one daughter who doesn't sew for d her husband and son, and her step son i think one daughter made them for her husband and 2 girls i did make for oldest daughter her husband and 2 sons i hadn't done for. i used the scraps to make 2 large door wreaths of of all the scraps and i am still using them those got put between front door and storm door now i use them inside as decorations did wash the but took stuffing out and dried and refilled them and sewed up opening and put new ribbon on outside seam on both also have ruffled lace one a cotton and the other a different kind eyelet around the outside edge. they are now almost 40 yrs old have held up very well. yes i put mine up ever year still. someone gave my oldest grand son a crocheted tiny one I have that one yet it was mad with tiny crocheted crocheted squares cream outer edges and red or green inner part of the square. Also did this 2-3 before christmas.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lostarts said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > lostarts said:
> ...


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

This is the very same stocking pattern I have used!! 64 sts, I can almost do them 'by heart.'  The charts for the letters and numbers are included in this --for those of you who are asking. We all have such a Brotherhood/Sisterhood with our various knitting projects. I can tell my family I am not the only one and refer them to this website!!! Well, back to my knitting while watching the Olympics


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I use Encore worsted weight. Beautiful colors and works up nicely.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

don't know if it works but those are the stockings I make


----------



## Principal4 (Oct 26, 2011)

I always use 100% 3 ply wool. Works up beautifully with nice body but still just enough.


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

I, too, used the Mary Maxim pattern but liked the smaller size and switched from a #7 (as suggested) to a #5 needle and knit with Red Heart acrylic sport yarn. My children's stockings are the Santa Jack in the Box with angora for the beard. They are still using them. Then Mary Maxim came out with the Santa face, Reindeer Face and Snowman face. I used those for awhile and still have the patterns. I still use Red Heart acrylic sport yarn but did buy the set of 4 pattern books from Mary Maxim a few years ago . I have made over 50 stockings for mostly family (children, spouses and grandchildren) and also some friends. One grandson had a girlfriend for over three years and I was going to make one but decided to wait till each grandchild gets married. In the beginning, I used the duplicate stitch for the name on the stocking but have started graphing the name and knitting it into the stocking. I like the look better.



Carol J. said:


> When I had my yarn shop I knitted 13 Christmas stockings for a lady, one for each person in her family. Kept the acrylic sport yarn and pattern in a special bag so when she called I was ready to make the next one. Each one had a name on it that I knitted in. I still have the bag and that was 30 years ago. I think the pattern came from Mary Maxim,it is in the bag too. Brings back memories.
> 
> Carol J.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, don't these notes bring back floods of memories.
Marlys, your stockings are beautiful all standing in a row. Looks like Santa has just filled each one of them to the top!
I am just so happy to know that there are others out there who knit lots of Christmas stockings for their family too.
Keep it up!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I am using any yarn in my stash, that fits the person I am making it for. The yarn just speaks to me.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I have used Simply soft for years. I knit the stocking either in red with green letters (name at a diagonal) or green with red letters. So, Caron *discontinued green!*. I Love This Yarn seems to be close enough I should be able to make the requested ones for hubbies of 4 nieces.


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

I am knitting my 12th Christmas stocking and I always have used Cascade 220 yarn and Cascade 220 superwash and have had nothing but success with it. It knits up so nicely. I always advised my receipients to place the stockings in a plastic bag and put in freezer after use at Christmas. The moths like wool but they really like the angora yarn on Santa's beard. Good luck and hope you enjoy making them as I do.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Karen Migliori said:


> I'm going to knit some Christmas stockings and would like suggestions on fiber content or brand of yarn to use. The pattern calls for worsted weight, but not any specific yarn. Which would be best, 100% wool or a wool blend?


This one is a "what kind of yarn do you prefer to knit with" question. I've knit stockings in both wool and acrylic, and, truth to tell, I prefer wool, it has a body to it that acrylic doesn't have. That said, I also look at who its knit for. I copied an old, old Herschenner's or Mary Maxim stocking for a friend of my daughter's when his children were born so that everyone had the same stocking. Not easy, since the yarns and the exact colors were long gone, but they were done in Canadiana because the original was done in acrylic. Family ones here are knit in washable wools, although BT's is Bartlett yarn--definitely not my favorite wool.

To keep moths out of them in storage, I wash them, dry them, roll them up and stuff them in a glass jar with a lid on them.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Our family had knitted christmas sockings all our lives and never had moths in them, i pack them away with christmas decorations!!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Deleted - saw pics above.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Lulu4 said:


> I have used acrylic and not wool for same reason others have mentioned here. I used kits that had angora yarn for Santa's beard and then knit the names on the top. They still have them.
> I bought this one at a museum shop and liked its simplicity. It was for our last grandchild. It's felted and very sweet. Since her birthday is in Dec. it was a perfect birthday gift. It's felted and just irresistible. lulu4


Stunning.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

smj6112 said:


> Hi, my friend and I have been making stockings for years to sell. While it is not my favorite yarn, she has always used Red Heart. The main reason for that is there are no dye lots, they have the perfect bright colors for stockings, and if someone needs one a couple of years from know to match one allready made, you won't have to worry about the yarn matching. They hang quite nicely too. Here is one I made.


Could you share this pattern by any chance? I have two young grandchildren and something like this would be perfect!


----------



## MissoulaKnitter (Apr 24, 2012)

Christmas Stocking Knitters Beware: You start out making a small number for your children. Then you decide to make them (again, a small number)for other close relatives. Then your children get married, and subsequently there are grandchildren. It can get out of hand, but it provides a wonderful sense of family and continuity. However, although stored in a dark place, the color of the stockings I have knit has changed a lot over time. You can almost tell the relative age of the recipient by the shade of green. That's probably true of the people as well!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

MissoulaKnitter said:


> Christmas Stocking Knitters Beware: You start out making a small number for your children. Then you decide to make them (again, a small number)for other close relatives. Then your children get married, and subsequently there are grandchildren. It can get out of hand, but it provides a wonderful sense of family and continuity. However, although stored in a dark place, the color of the stockings I have knit has changed a lot over time. You can almost tell the relative age of the recipient by the shade of green. That's probably true of the people as well!


My whole family has the stockings by Mom (MissoulaKnitter) and though my green has aged as I have, it still looks great. She even made one for my mum-in-law this year too so she has one right with ours. I'm not sure she ever had a stocking before! I'll try to get some pictures up. It's really nice all having matching stockings, and of course they look fabulous!


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

Wish you had bewared me earlier; am making one a month, which is the most I will do. No end in sight. I love making them but get tired of looking at the same patterns. Have made so many I think I can now make my own. Will attempt it any ways. Will keep you posted on some new ones if I do.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My sister has always made sequined stockings for the kids. They are beautiful. She buys a kit, but adds tons more sequins. She has gotten a little tired of doing them. So I was thinking about knitting some for my grandchildren to be. I'm enjoying the patterns and will save them for the future.


----------



## Mariafely (Sep 19, 2011)

I used all kinds of fibers in my Christmas Stockings. I designed an Avant-Garde, Non-Trad Christmas stockings which are in my Etsy shop...I mixed wool-mohair-cotton-acrylic, etc to achieve the design I had in mind. 
My traditional christmas stockings..red, green & white have always been in wool. So far those that I did some 30 years ago are still intact. With proper care, just like you handle woolen garments, your woolen christmas stockings.
Below are some of the stockings I designed.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

We will all be watching for pictures of your new patterns. It is great to find that there are so many of us who do indeed create stockings one way and another for our families.
Those of different yarns look like some of the regular (?) socks that I knit using up the 'leftovers.' Some folks really prefer those to the ones made of pretty, new, all one yarn! My 'tween' grand's think they are 'just the ticket.'  No doubt, I must show them these pictures.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

I have always done crocheted granny square Christmas stockings but now I'm replacing my children's and two grandchdrens stockings with knitted ones... A few at a time need to start one soon lol


----------



## MissoulaKnitter (Apr 24, 2012)

Me again. Again. A thought for Punkin and others bored with the same pattern -- make up patterns that relate to the recipient. I had made plenty of Christmas stockings for family. It did get boring. So I started making stockings for newly weds. One couple were married in the Arizona desert-- saguaro Christmas trees. One couple was into drama -- comedy/tragedy masks. You get the idea. Have fun!


----------



## Jintzie (Feb 1, 2012)

I use the Plymouth Yarn Encore, the red, green and white for my Christmas Stockings. I have been making Christmas Stockings for family and friends since about 1955. An older lady in my church gave me the pattern which was old when I got it. It starts with a ribbing of 10 rows, then the name in green with a white background, then a Santa Claus in red and white on a green background, then Merry Christmas in white with a red background, then the Christmas Tree in green with red on a white background, then the foot is all red. I will try to do a picture but don't know how to do that as yet. I just finished 12 stockings for next year. I use them for wedding presents, plus new babies that are born to families that already have these stockings. Almost each year I do about 12 stockings and I really enjoy making them. I use a size 6 needle.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jintzie, Can you share the pattern? That sounds like what I am looking for.


----------



## Jintzie (Feb 1, 2012)

I will try to write it out for you. Maybe by the end of next week is that okay with you. You will need 1 red, 1 green and 1 white skein of yarn. You will use almost all of the red and part of the green and white. I use size 6 needles.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

That sounds great! I'll send you my email unless you plan on posting it.


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

I have some mary maxim patterns scanned on computer if you want me to send. They are 60 years old.


----------



## Jintzie (Feb 1, 2012)

It might be easier for me to send it by e-mail. I am not so good with the computer but I do know how to e-mail.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Such nice stockings, i need to learn how to make these. I keep backing out, thinking i won't be able to finish.


----------



## Mary Ellen Silver (Sep 29, 2011)

...until you begin, you will never be able to finish a sock.
Once you 'get the hang of it,' you will love it.


----------



## flknitter (Feb 28, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

These are the ones I made last year.They are all from Mary Maxim.I did put the names on but forgot to take pic.Hope the pic comes through


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice, I also make these. Don't have the football pattern though. I like tweeking the patterns sometimes to make them a little different.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Are the sports patterns in the booklet?


----------

